# slow heart beat and slow growth



## candabella10

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this site and I'm trying to find others who may be in the same situation as me or have already been through it. I am currently pregnant and have had 2 frustrating ultrasounds. My first one showed me to be 5 weeks 4 days along with a heart beat of 64bpm. (this was a shock to me because by my lmp i should have been at least 7 weeks along). So one week and three days later my ultrasound showed me to be at 6 weeks 2 days pregnant with a heart beat of 78bpm. I have had no spotting or cramping of any kind and I am super tired and nauseous all day long. My Dr. tells me she is still concerned because the heart rate is low and that I should be prepared to possibly miscarry. (I have miscarried once before when I was 8 weeks along.)
I go back in for another ultrasound Wednesday and my Dr. says that if we make it to 12 weeks with no miscarriage but still have a slow heart beat and slow growth then their could be a whole bunch of other chromosomal problems going on. I am frustrated and worried and trying to stay hopeful but it is hard. If anyone out there has been through this or is going through this please respond. Thank you.


----------



## Springtime

I don't know what to say. I hope it allturns out well for you. Do let us know how you got on.
Sending hugs your way.


----------



## dulceduo

I am new here as well. I am 33 and just found out that I am pregnant for the first time on July 12 after getting a script for Chlomid that I don't now need. I went in for an early ultrasound and was told that the heart rate is 78 and its either too early or the pregnancy isn't viable. I have another ultrasound in a week (this Fri), which is our anniversary and we will either see the heartbeat pick up to be around 100 or not. I have read that if you're in your fifth week, which I believe I was, around 75 is normal. There was a fetal pole, yolk sac and a visible heartbeat on the edge. They didn't, however, give me a due date or a picture to take home...a little unsettling. Anyone have a similar experience? I am staying optimistic - I hope everyone is having a positive pregnancy!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Around 60-80 is normal for week 5. At around week 6 the heartbeat will start increasing about 3 heartbeats about every other day. I've seen heartbeats in the high 80s low 90s at six weeks and everything turned out fine. Even my baby at 6wk6 days was only 110 but my LO is fine with a nice heartrate of 150s.
Best of luck to you all!


----------



## maybebaby3

no experience. just sending you hugs :hugs: surely any hb is good. i mc and there was no hb when i had scan


----------



## DarlingMe

Im confused too! I thought the heartbeat didnt get above the 120's until after 8 weeks. At this point it is still developing... I am sure your doctor wouldnt want you to worry over nothing but as far as I know that is amazing to hear a hearbeat at 5+ weeks because many times you cant until 6+! I hope all goes well for you. :hugs:

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/fetus/a/normal-fetal-heart-rate.htm <---- says norm is 80-85 bpm at 5 weeks and increases by about 3.3 beats per day. I might question my doc a little more. I get being cautious but this seems like a normal variation...


----------



## sophxx

i had this but mine didnt end up a happy ending so i wont share as i dont want to scare you . fingers crossed for you x


----------



## steph.

I had this too but mine didnt end well either :nope: But i started bleeding and cramping a week after the first USS so your little one is already holding on longer than mine. Really hope all goes well xxx


----------



## struth

I am going through the same thing as you. I was spotting (brown, really light) and so had an u/s at 7+5 by LMP so could be a few days less than this by conception. They said that baby was measuring about 6+1 and that the heart beat was slow. They didn't give us a number - just showed it us on the screen. 

I have a follow-up on Tuesday and should know more then. They did say, however, that it wasn't looking good and that we should expect the worst. I am continuing to hope for the best but am not getting my hopes up. My spotting has now stopped.

I hope that your baby is fine and that s/he recovers. It would be good to hear how you get on x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Bump. Any updates from either?


----------



## struth

I'm afraid that the news from me is not good. I had my follow up scan this morning and baby had only grown to 6+2 and the heartbeat had stopped. I am to undergo medical management on Thurs/Fri. 

I sincerely hope that the other ladies on here have more positive outcomes x


----------



## DarlingMe

:hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Oh struth I am so sorry.. Thats so hard. I wish the best for you :hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Candabella are you still around?


----------

